# Sex on an adjustable bed?



## cashybum

Tip: Don't go shopping for mattresses when you're horny! We ended up spending double for an adjustable icomfort mattress because we were thinking that the adjustable part could provide for some fun sex. I tried to google it before we bought it but couldn't find much.

Anyone have sex on an adjustable bed? Any tips?


----------



## lovingsummer

:rofl: I don't have any tips but sure got a good laugh out of your post.


----------



## cashybum

Lol while we were eating afterwards and our "mood" diminished a bit we were like "Ya know were are in our late twenties and we just bought a bed that are supposed to be for really old people.... Ew."

I'm trying to focus on the positive side though!!!


----------



## CanadianGuy

Sex on an adjustable bed should be just fine. How fast does it move up and down? I haven't heard anything about them tipping.


----------



## lovingsummer

haha... that's funny.. I was just thinking an adjustable bed would be AMAZING for sleeping of course... but then again compared to 20's, I am old people (40)


----------



## cashybum

It better be amazing for sleeping... that is that main reason we bought it. lol ;o)

40 isn't old... 70 is though...


----------



## lovingsummer

awww.. how sweet of you  Have you gotten the bed already? or is it not there yet?


----------



## Peace4Infinity

I had to laugh when I read these posts! When I was in my 20's I "inherited" my grandparents Craftmatic. I always had loved hanging out in their adjustable bed when I visited them and was thrilled that no one else in the family wanted it. Even though I was relatively young I loved the features of an adjustable bed. I met and married my husband and we found a lot of fun things to do with that bed. So, you were definitely on the right track when you were in the store! We replaced that old bed awhile back with a Sleep Number bed and we did not like it at all. We just recently bought a new one from Easy Rest Adjustable Beds and we are very happy with it. Even though we're now in our mid 40's I can tell you that there's still magic in an adjustable bed! Have fun and enjoy!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## chillymorn

up,up,up,up,up,up.....down,down,down...up,up,up,up....down,down

hmm could be fun.

do they make king size ones?


----------



## Runs like Dog

Back in my day safe sex meant you didn't fall off the couch and hit your head on the coffee table.


----------



## Hopefull363

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Shiksa

If you can get it going fast enough and go cowgirl, it will be like riding a bull! sounds fun to me. Add some spurs...


----------



## RandomDude

I just need a f-king bed that doesn't go "V" FFS


----------



## WorkingOnMe

We spent way too much on a tempurpedic bed. Then got home and googled it. Turns out its well known as a sex life killer.


----------



## Bellavista

WorkingOnMe said:


> We spent way too much on a tempurpedic bed. Then got home and googled it. Turns out its well known as a sex life killer.


I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## missmolly

WorkingOnMe said:


> We spent way too much on a tempurpedic bed. Then got home and googled it. Turns out its well known as a sex life killer.


Hope you got rid of it!!!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Actually I added hand and foot cuffs and it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## StargateFan

missmolly said:


> Hope you got rid of it!!!


Tempurpedic. For when you have completely given up on your sex life

Depends on how you look at it. My wife's back does not hurt as much so it helps. Nothing like an aching back to put her on the mood. She sleeps better at night, so it has increased morning opportunities. :sleeping:

Over the summer we went to get a new mattress with the intention of spending 1 - 1.5 k. Fell in love with the Tempurpedic. Went with two twin XLs, makes it a king. So now we joke we have Ricki and Lucy beds ! Didn't make it to 50 and already in separate beds. HA. They stay together fairly well and as long as they are in the same position the crack is not all that bad. We actually snuggle more for two reasons: backs feel better and unless you want to lay on the crack you are on a twin. Just like college. Since the mattresses do not have the edge taper the crack is not really uncomfortable. They actually make sheet sets for this setup. "Split King"

The two XL twins are the way to go so you avoid conflict over how you want the bed positioned. Makes reading and watching tv really nice. 

Sex is a little different though. You do not get the "bounce" of a spring mattress. Does help a lot with the knees, so we have been able to do cowgirl for longer. I really do not that think there is much advantage in positions however. Hard to have sex bent like a pretzel. Using the foot raising part is nice for adjusting her height for standing on side of bed positions. We also tend to position ourselves side to side vs head to toe.

The massage function is useless and loud. But you can pretend you are in a cheap motel room with Magic Fingers. Just put a jar on the nightstand for quarters  

It was expensive. 7.5 K But they usually have 50-60 month interest free financing. When you consider you spend a third of your life on your mattress I think it is worth it. We went with the firmest which is actually on the less expensive side, so if you want the softer be prepared to spend more.


----------



## NewLifeNewBed

Sex on a LATEX Bed with an adjustable bed is GREAT...then it gets Better!Zero G then add the vibrating massage and it helps hits the G. Ladies demand yours first


----------



## bestyet2be

StargateFan said:


> Using the foot raising part is nice for adjusting her height for standing on side of bed positions.


Same here!

But since we're generally side-sleepers, we mostly leave ours flat. Overall, it was kind of a waste, but since we have a Queen (Simmons high end "Black") that's much heavier than our previous mattress the raising features are really nice for changing the sheets, something we hadn't even thought of.

Ours is mostly springs, but with a latex-ish (not like the older doughy memory foam) top, and although I kind of like the top for sleeping, it does diminish movement and that's not as good for sex as our previous mattress (with no pillow top).


----------



## Thound

cashybum said:


> Lol while we were eating afterwards and our "mood" diminished a bit we were like "Ya know were are in our late twenties and we just bought a bed that are supposed to be for really old people.... Ew."
> 
> I'm trying to focus on the positive side though!!!


Hey! Easy there hoss. You might be an old person one day if your lucky. Or unlucky depending on how you look at it.


----------

